# Strobes and Tier 3 LEDs



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

Strobes on truck facing backwards. Tier 3 LEDs on both plows facing sideways and forward facing on the truck. All Whelens.


----------



## z400 (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks good!!!


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

I'd drop a couple tir 3's midway down the side. Give you the ultamate side protection! Does look pretty good!


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

I would have recessed some linear leds into the bumper. 4" round Tir style. I have 2 of them I used to use on the back of a trailer. 









For the sides maybe some 700 series linear leds or 400 series super leds or even the Linz 6. Your back account and your imagination is the limit. 
Good man on using the whelen stuff.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

verry nice 

in that year dodge Hide a ways look amazing in the front outer turn signal and very easy to install. 

i would put a set of Lin/Tir3 in the back facing to the side for when you back out of a drive way 

were in ct


----------



## Bernie Lomax (Mar 15, 2007)

lin and tir do or do not require a power supply?


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Lins and Tirs are LED's, self contained, and do not require any external flashers or power supplies.


----------



## Bernie Lomax (Mar 15, 2007)

Thats what I thought. Thank you.


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

kitn1mcc;955632 said:


> verry nice
> 
> in that year dodge Hide a ways look amazing in the front outer turn signal and very easy to install.
> 
> ...


That's why I have them on the back plow - the furthest back they can get! Granby, CT


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

Grassman09;954433 said:


> I would have recessed some linear leds into the bumper. 4" round Tir style. I have 2 of them I used to use on the back of a trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get the round Tir's? I just recently discovered the Linz 6's. Last year I replaced the back facing strobes with Tir6's too bad I didn't know about the Linz then.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

So what are the regs on strobe lights?


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

ConnorExum;957918 said:


> So what are the regs on strobe lights?


It varies by state check with the dot in your state


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

DFLS;964048 said:


> It varies by state check with the dot in your state


Thanks, for the help.


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

ConnorExum;964097 said:


> Thanks, for the help.


I never heard of anyone being bothered while plowing for too many or too bright lights. Just don't drive around in traffic with strobes blasting every which way especially at night. I use mine when I need them.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

DFLS;965197 said:


> I never heard of anyone being bothered while plowing for too many or too bright lights. Just don't drive around in traffic with strobes blasting every which way especially at night. I use mine when I need them.


I was trying to find out if I needed one for my truck since I don't do anything commercially.


----------



## JJSLandscape (Sep 6, 2009)

ConnorExum;965557 said:


> I was trying to find out if I needed one for my truck since I don't do anything commercially.


It's your decision whether you want them or not obviously. Since you only plow residential, are any of these driveways on busy or main roads? Backing up into them may be a safety concern so some strobes would warn traffic that your there. This year I decided I wanted to install a good amount of strobes in ALL my plow trucks being that we landed some more commercial acounts and GAS STATIONS, which are hell because EVERYONE is trying to get around you.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

JJSLandscape;973374 said:


> It's your decision whether you want them or not obviously. Since you only plow residential, are any of these driveways on busy or main roads? Backing up into them may be a safety concern so some strobes would warn traffic that your there. This year I decided I wanted to install a good amount of strobes in ALL my plow trucks being that we landed some more commercial acounts and GAS STATIONS, which are hell because EVERYONE is trying to get around you.


Oh good I don't need them, because isn't worth the investment.


----------

